

Nokia considers buying Juniper - king-coconut
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/20/juniper-nokia-idUSL6N0LP2NQ20140220

======
king-coconut
Very interesting if this plays out. NSN would have capability to offer full
stack mobile networks made all from in house equipment. NSN probably sees this
as a tool to fight Ericsson, also Alcatel probably does this already.

On the IP security side Nokia has history in firewalls with their IPSO
business, which was sold to Check Point in 2008.

------
jlgaddis
Oh, please $deity, no.

I love JNPR and their products and would hate to see how Nokia might butcher
them. Although as long as they left the software alone (particularly on the
SRXs), I'd be happy. IPSO, while nice and "advanced" (for its time), was an
overly complex beast.

